# transfert de fichier entre pc et mac



## issekha (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un pc (windows 7)de salon connecter a ma box (numericable) en ethernet, je viens d'acheter un mbp relier a cette même box en wifi. Je souhaite transferer des fichiers du pc au mac, est-ce que cela est possible?
j'ai activé l'option réseau domestique sur le pc ainsi que le partage de fichier sur le mac, mais bien qu'ils partagent la même connection internet, ils sont invisible l'un pour l'autre.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Janvier 2011)

tu auras certainement des réponses plus précises que la mienne, mais sûre que ça marche pas comme ça. 
Pas les mêmes systèmes d'exploitations, pas les mêmes formats d'encodage de disques durs...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> tu auras certainement des réponses plus précises que la mienne, mais sûre que ça marche pas comme ça.
> Pas les mêmes systèmes d'exploitations, pas les mêmes formats d'encodage de disques durs...



mais si voyons, ça fonctionne ... et heureusement !!!!

m'enfin jeune fille ... 



issekha a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un pc (windows 7)de salon connecter a ma box (numericable) en ethernet, je viens d'acheter un mbp relier a cette même box en wifi. Je souhaite transferer des fichiers du pc au mac, est-ce que cela est possible?
> j'ai activé l'option réseau domestique sur le pc ainsi que le partage de fichier sur le mac, mais bien qu'ils partagent la même connection internet, ils sont invisible l'un pour l'autre.
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



Bienvenue à toi

commençons par un peu de lecture (clic)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Janvier 2011)

rhoooo, bin ça alors, si j'avais su ...moi qui me fais ièch avec des clé usb et tout et tout d'puis un moment :rose:
merci pour le lien sinon


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> rhoooo, bin ça alors, si j'avais su ...moi qui me fais ièch avec des clé usb et tout et tout d'puis un moment :rose:
> merci pour le lien sinon



comment dire ...

ouah _LA LOURDE_ hé 

hin hin hin :rateau:


----------

